# Problem mit Debian Installation S-ATA DVD ?



## soyo (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe mir ein brennbares Image(Version 4.0) aus dem Netz gesucht. Gefunden habe ich 3 ISO-Dateien zum Brennen auf DVD. Die erste DVD habe ich schon fertig heruntergeladen und auf DVD gebrannt. Als ich die Installation von DVD gestartet habe, erscheint erstmal folgende Fehlermeldung:
*failed to identity (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)*
Trotzdem startet die Installation. Im ersten Punkt wo die Treiber geladen werden, wird mir gesagt das kein CD-Rom Laufwerk gefunden werden kann. Danach wird mir die Möglichkeit gegeben, das Laufwerk manuell einzurichten,aber was ich da einstellen muss weiss ich leider nicht. Auch wenn ich das Einrichten abbreche, fragt er mich immer wieder danach. Was muss ich jetzt tun?

Das Kuriose ist, das ich vorher ohne Probleme 3.1 installieren konnte. :suspekt:

Gruß soyo


----------



## soyo (13. Juni 2007)

Das Problem konnte ich beheben in dem ich einfach ein ATA-laufwerk eingebaut habe. Jetzt möchte er aber Treiber für meine S-ATA Seagate Festplatte. Er bietet mir auch einige zur Auswahl an. Leider funktioniert dort der S-ATA Silicon nicht. 
Welchen Treiber muss ich denn nun für die Festplatte wählen?


----------

